# Little Wing's new Journal with Pyro RX kickoff log



## Little Wing (Nov 1, 2012)

First of all one reason I hesitated trying anything like this before was expecting it to feel like over caffeinated jittery anxiety. This does not feel like that even when you take the second one 4 hours after the first. I've taken it a few days now. The first two days just one capsule and the second two one capsule in morning and another 4 hours later as directed. Very easy to tolerate and don't notice any unpleasant effects. They do seem to make me slightly more alert. I haven't noticed the heat sensations I've seen in other logs but will keep at it and religiously report my observations. So far work outs seem unaffected. Basic full body every other day. I'm going to be trying to add time to cardio and see if the Pyro RX seems to make that any easier than usual. I haven't eaten as much but I'm not sure if it's this or being crazy busy.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2012)

Rest day. The Pyro def has a stimulant effect but it's not like caffeine. Felt warm a few times today but that might have been moving furniture. Cardio tomorrow and I'll see if I notice any difference. No trouble sleeping, not that I sleep much but no change. So far I find this to be pretty smooth and I think it really does add hmmmm a mental clarity, focus. Not bullshitting.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 3, 2012)

Subbed! 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 4, 2012)

Cardio went same as usual early in the day yesterday. In the afternoon I made this chicken dish that has a lot of sodium and concentrated oj, even had a couple of drinks but weight is not up... My first experience with any stimulant pill was years ago when I lived in Vegas. Took a black beauty and cleaned my whole house like I had a clean freak disorder. This has an* extremely mild* effect like that. 


black beauties  Black Beauties (also known as Black Birds or  Black Bombers) are a combination of Amphetamine (Speed) and  Dextroamphetamine (Active salt in Adderall). Pills are typically 20  milligrams. Effects include a* mild to moderate euphoria, increased  hyperactivity, increased awareness of surroundings, increased interest in  repetitive or normally boring activities, decreased appetite, and  decreased ability to sleep.* The added dextroamphetamine reduces comedown  effects compared to amphetamine alone, but not to the extent of  methamphetamine.

like baby asprin compared to extra strength Tylenol sort of. i haven't noticed any sleep issues and have noticed short spells of feeling kind of warm but i'm winterizing my home and some of that is extremely strenuous.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 4, 2012)

i'm keeping my diet extra clean but occasionally eating a favorite dish and not cutting out things like a couple drinks here and there and coffee creamer. weigh in daily and hope to lose 17 pounds over the next few months.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 4, 2012)

Good Luck!
Keep an eye on your blood pressure.
I wish you well.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 4, 2012)

3 wolves journal entry....

this morning when i took my Pyro Rx an aura of light surrounded my entire body. i had a sudden desire to go buy more weights so i slipped on my nike's and ran all the way to sears. by the time i got there 24 men and two lesbians were running along behind me trying to keep up and offering me their credit cards. i purchased two 255 pound sets. the pale little not big at the counter dropped his jaw open in amazement as i hefted them onto my shoulders and walked toward the exit. his coworkers laughed nervously and pointed at his erection. it's took me 1.4 minutes longer to run home carrying the weight sets. i'm typing this with my toes while earning $500 an hour streaming a vid of that to my foot fetish site. of course they can only see my lovely feet and not that i'm multi tasking and curling 85 lb dumbbells whilst i type.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2012)

i wear my jeans a little loose but had to start wearing a belt. things are going good at the end of week one. absolutely not starving myself but i'm a bit more active all day long. it snowed here today so after voting tomorrow i need to switch entryways around which entails a_ lot _of lifting heavy stuff. will still bang out a workout in the evening. had an exhausting day and was too busy to notice much. things should settle down by Thursday and i can do a better job of journaling. my arms are killing me but i think it's more from rearranging furniture than working out. all good either way.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 5, 2012)

Going to the polls???
Mail in or early voting is the way to go.
May not be available in Maine.

Glad to hear the Pyro's working for you.
Just like the flu...lots of fluids and plenty of rest to go with those workouts.
Stay healthy.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2012)

i get horrid muscle cramps if i don't get enough water so i always do. and yes, going to the polls.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks like a solid product. Get the night sweats?


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2012)

no. never sweat at night. just when working out. just popped in real quick for now. another busy day. wanted to say my weight should be up today but it's down. my relaxing time last night was watching two movies with my son and snacking on sweet potato fries with sour cream dip, cheddar little smokies, hunks of extra sharp cheddar and two damn beers. did NOT expect weight to still be dropping. feel good this morning not dragging ass and dreading all i need to get done today. no anxiety, or any other bad effects from this. i have some great documentaries lined up to see if i seem to retain more info. sometimes that's hard when my head is swimming with other things. i have noticed i have multiple weird dreams and remember more of them.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2012)

great work out today. feel a very mild but good burn esp in butt thighs and shoulders. i like it. i prefer to do a full body workout, i always have, so will stick with that. it works for me. ate pork today and mashed cauliflower with garlic. i sleep great but i usually do not remember so much of my dreams. i have no idea if it's connected to the Pyro RX but i'm really enjoying the wacky dreams... well most of them. melatonin does that to me too. as far as mood, except for the cunts that think the new cool thing to do on IM is bash me, i feel pretty good. getting a lot done and really feeling grateful and content... with a side of silly. getting enough done during the day to kick back a few hours every night. i only feel heat when i'm really exerting myself. weight is down 7 pounds i know that's not all fat but it still feels pretty good. i baked my son a huge glazed ham today so will have some of that tomorrow with half a sweet potato.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

good day with sound half hour cardio. usually use the stepper full tilt 5 minutes on 2 off 5 on. now i do 7 to 1. i may change the full body to a lighter work out depending on my landlord. i love my apt and how it's located but wanted the ability to plant flowers and build a treeless tree house. my yard was 100% shade. there was a moderate sized old but standing 1 1/2 story garage my landlord said i could tear down. it's to the collapsed stage now and he's supposed to bring a big construction dumpster here so i can finish demolishing it and have it hauled away... looking forward to burning a lot of it in some nice cold weather bonfires. will be weeks of hard physical work that i want to do myself in order to salvage the beams for reuse. have a stand in nanny at the ready. just need to get the dumpster here for shingles, old stuff that was in garage, cinder blocks that held it up... a ton of sunshine will be able to get thru that corner now. def feel up to it. i love hard physical work and how you feel at the end of a day when you're doing stuff that requires it. bring it.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 8, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> good day with sound half hour cardio. usually use the stepper full tilt 5 minutes on 2 off 5 on. now i do 7 to 1. i may change the full body to a lighter work out depending on my landlord. i love my apt and how it's located but wanted the ability to plant flowers and build a treeless tree house. my yard was 100% shade. there was a moderate sized old but standing 1 1/2 story garage my landlord said i could tear down. it's to the collapsed stage now and he's supposed to bring a big construction dumpster here so i can finish demolishing it and have it hauled away... looking forward to burning a lot of it in some nice cold weather bonfires. will be weeks of hard physical work that i want to do myself in order to salvage the beams for reuse. have a stand in nanny at the ready. just need to get the dumpster here for shingles, old stuff that was in garage, cinder blocks that held it up... a ton of sunshine will be able to get thru that corner now. def feel up to it. i love hard physical work and how you feel at the end of a day when you're doing stuff that requires it. bring it.




Use a chainsaw (a rental). Goes much faster.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 8, 2012)

that's the reason it's only 7 feet at it's highest point now. my daughter's fiance walked around it and cut all the bits holding it up. easy to get at now.
 i want to salvage the old beams for my treeless tree house but most will be cut up n burned.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

skipping cardio today because i've been on my feet since dawn moving things from attic to lower porch and vice versa juggling seasonal gear and changing entryway to the indoor stairway so visitors don't break their necks. yearly ritual when the snow hits. 

i still feel like i get a perk up from the Pyro RX and not sure how the appetite part works but i am having no trouble sticking to one moderate meal a day and resisting snacks. my mood is really relaxed and positive but this time of year it usually is anyway. i freaking love autumn and then the hush being blanketed in snow brings as we head into winter. my son is spending the night at his girlfriend's so i'll probably skip downtime and keep working till late.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 9, 2012)

Don't overdo it.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

oh i have had a few lessons in overworking an aging body. i'm pretty careful. i take my time and dismantle the larger pieces a bit before wrenching things out of joint now.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 11, 2012)

legs were pretty beat from going up n down 2 flights of stairs for hours so did a good upper body only. the Pyro RX really does make me less hungry and i'm getting a lot more done than usual. by the time i sit down and am done in the evening i'm beat though. it def does not interfere with my sleep. i get sleepy but if i don't go to bed i wake up. always was a night owl. had eggs and whole grain toast today.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 11, 2012)

How's concentration and mental focus?
Are you more alert than usual?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 11, 2012)

i think i am because i'm getting a lot done and multi tasking like crazy. i also realized i am eating because it's time to rather than i feel hungry. almost a revulsion to food. it's very easy to refuse my son's offer to share chips or sweets. changed my gym and some big pieces of furniture around today. haven't eaten anything today and am not hungry. will probably have whole grain toast and a few eggs later. much more to do before winter settles in.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 11, 2012)

*Are you sure you're not taking Adderall?*

Make sure you eat _something_. You know starvation's not the way to do it.

Do you get hungry after a workout?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 11, 2012)

haven't really been hungry and yes i do eat. craved milk the other night so had a big glass. no trouble sticking to one moderate meal.


----------



## ebn2002 (Nov 12, 2012)

How about some progress pics?  (not of the treehouse!)


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 12, 2012)

i'm considering it. it won't be today. i didn't sleep last night and as soon as i crawled in bed at 9 am my daughter showed up. i look like this


----------



## ebn2002 (Nov 12, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i look like this



Don't try to hide it


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 13, 2012)

lazy day yesterday but went for a long walk with my son. the fog here and night sky with stars peeking thru milky looking clouds has been incredible. went and got a couple famous coffeepot italians and pints of ben and jerry's then watched movies.

weight is still down


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 13, 2012)

GREAT job LW! I have been seeing a lot about Pyro RX..i need to add this to my upcoming cycle!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 13, 2012)

thank you. i'm going to continue using it beyond this first month. it is definitely worth it. i know exercising harder increases brain function too but it does seem like i'm remembering things i usually don't. less "where the fu*k did i put that!!!" going on . i'm always rushing and setting important things in a spot they don't belong like my debit care when my son gets back from the mall.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2012)

great full body work out this morning and going to work outside the rest of the day. it's cold but sunny. i'm going to be busy as hell until after the 19th but will drop in a few minutes here and there. i can't believe the freaking holidays are upon us already. need to get the garage cleaned out of the yard before the snow sets in to stay. not even wanting as much coffee as i usually drink but am eating one good meal a day.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 15, 2012)

exhausted. stripped about half the shingles off the garage roof and must have moved close to a ton of rubble. my shoulders are killing me. going to sleep like a dead man, too tired for busy dreams.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> exhausted. stripped about half the shingles off the garage roof and must have moved close to a ton of rubble. my shoulders are killing me. going to sleep like a dead man, too tired for busy dreams.



I'll dream for you tonight and tell you about it after I return home tomorrow evening.
Don't overwork yourself. 
Take it slow and simple for the demo...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2012)

pit stop while having lunch them back to work. still feeling good with no bad sides. not sure what to say that hasn't already been said. the next few days will test my mettle...


----------



## nikos_ (Nov 17, 2012)

upload a pic
ffs


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2012)

best i could do right now is my son's psp camera because mine is loaned out. he says it takes crappy pics but i'll try it.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 17, 2012)

Use your phone??


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 18, 2012)

Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Use your phone??
> 
> 
> Don't quit before the pain hits!!



no cell phone. i hate my house phone bad enough. i can't be the only antisocial person here 

too busy to sit down more than a few minutes today. i need a maid and a construction... make that *de*struction worker.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 18, 2012)

what do you do for work to be so busy?


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 18, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> best i could do right now is my son's psp camera because mine is loaned out. he says it takes crappy pics but i'll try it.



I'll send you a camera.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 19, 2012)

Why won't you post a pic, we all have flaws with our body. We are all trying to transform our body. Don't be afraid, I'm not happy with my body either  that's why I'm on this form. I'm not trying to start anything just trying to motivate you.  


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 19, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Why won't you post a pic, we all have flaws with our body. We are all trying to transform our body. Don't be afraid, I'm not happy with my body either  that's why I'm on this form. I'm not trying to start anything just trying to motivate you.
> 
> 
> Don't quit before the pain hits!!



Not everyone wants their picture floating around the internet.
Once it's out there you can't get it back.

I worked for some PMC's back in the 90s and into 01-02 and there are people who, if they could find me, would come to call. 
They would not be welcome and would be met with force just shy of WWIII.
Though it's not likely to happen since I worked mainly in Africa and Asia but there's no sense making it any easier to find me.
As long as there are no pics of me floating around it makes it very difficult to determine who I am online, at least to those who may harbor some ill-will or resentment toward me (unfortunately there are many and they're the type who have done the worst things imaginable to fellow human beings).
*That's my excuse...I could just be making the whole thing up because I'm shy.*

LW, I'm serious, if you need a camera I am happy to send you one.
If you don't want to post a picture, don't. 
Let me know if you want me to come by with a bulldozer or a flamethrower to finish off that garage for you.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 19, 2012)

I didn't mean anything bad by it, I completely understand your thought there. Sorry guys 


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 19, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> I didn't mean anything bad by it, I completely understand your thought there. Sorry guys
> 
> 
> Don't quit before the pain hits!!



HL,

I didn't think you meant anything bad by it.
You have nothing to be sorry for.
I was simply explaining that not everyone wants pictures of themselves online, that's all.
Maybe I over-explained since most people would not have similar reasons to my own.
I've seen your pictures, you look great.
Keep up your good work.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 19, 2012)

I understand, and thank you. 


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 19, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> I'll send you a camera.



you're so sweet  i have a very nice sony i should have back in a couple of days, but thank you. i could use a jeep though 



HeavyLifter said:


> Why won't you post a pic, we all have flaws with our body. We are all trying to transform our body. Don't be afraid, I'm not happy with my body either  that's why I'm on this form. I'm not trying to start anything just trying to motivate you.
> 
> 
> Don't quit before the pain hits!!



i have a lot of pics on here. i'll try and find a few.







i call this one my ax murderer look. 

this is from years ago.




 i'm basically back to the before pic. on left and first pic.

i'm tall and in pic on right i was 160 pounds. 6 years of weight creeping up...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 19, 2012)

thank god the crush is over and i can get back to somewhat normal for a bit. a ton more to do but i can be slower about it. taking a rest day today. i hope to get back in 2006 shape and then take it up from there. no reason i can't. cooked a turkey early and have been eating that for a few days... they need to invent an all dark meat bird.  slept 2 hours last night got up and kicked ass again till 3 and slept at 4 till 9ish.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2012)

pounds and inches are dropping nice and firming up in all the right places. mood is much improved by making progress and libido is on fire. still have much more progress to make. slow and steady. the Pyro RX doesn't seem to be one of those things you quickly get used to and it has no effect so you take more... two capsules a day still has a nice effect. because it's the holiday season i bought brownie mix but have no desire at all to make them. the idea is almost nauseating. it's not difficult to eat but this definitely reduces your desire to a lot so if you're needing a bit of help with willpower this will help you feel less hungry between meals.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice pics! You're stacked hon 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 22, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Why won't you post a pic, we all have flaws with our body. We are all trying to transform our body. Don't be afraid, I'm not happy with my body either  that's why I'm on this form. I'm not trying to start anything just trying to motivate you.
> 
> 
> Don't quit before the pain hits!!



still havent seen any real pics of you


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> thank god the crush is over and i can get back to somewhat normal for a bit. a ton more to do but i can be slower about it. taking a rest day today. i hope to get back in 2006 shape and then take it up from there. no reason i can't. cooked a turkey early and have been eating that for a few days... they need to invent an all dark meat bird.  slept 2 hours last night got up and kicked ass again till 3 and slept at 4 till 9ish.


gross...dark meat...bleeech


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> still havent seen any real pics of you



I have many pics up on the forum 


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 22, 2012)

my first two years i was a member here i lost 70 pounds. i worked out every other day with weights and did light cardio. i ate clean with a cheat day once a week at first and then once every two weeks later on. clean was very basic. chicken or pork, eggs, oatmeal, sweet potato, coffee with just milk in it. um i do remember occasional jack daniels or dark rum and diet coke.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 22, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> I have many pics up on the forum
> 
> 
> Don't quit before the pain hits!!


yeah there is a butt shot with heels on ...too close to see anything or evaluate....avi is dark blurry and small...those vids yal took were a joke....couldnt see shit

super close up of your arm is the last i saw...nothing in the picc to see or evaluate there eithere....stand straight relaxed in decent light then post up



lw has tons of pics spanning years


----------



## ebn2002 (Nov 22, 2012)

Lookin good!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah there is a butt shot with heels on ...too close to see anything or evaluate....avi is dark blurry and small...those vids yal took were a joke....couldnt see shit
> 
> super close up of your arm is the last i saw...nothing in the picc to see or evaluate there eithere....stand straight relaxed in decent light then post up
> 
> ...



First I don't have to prove anything to you and second, this was between me and little wing. My pics aren't blurry or dark. Instead of trying to start something here teach your wife proper form. Also Instead of winning contest for your wife have her try it her self....


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 22, 2012)

^^ has something to prove to KOS 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 22, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> First I don't have to prove anything to you and second, this was between me and little wing. My pics aren't blurry or dark. Instead of trying to start something here teach your wife proper form. Also Instead of winning contest for your wife have her try it her self....
> 
> 
> Don't quit before the pain hits!!



i didn't take offense to what you said at all. a lot of people don't post pics here for a lot of reasons so it's hard to know if you haven't been around much who has em up or who avoids it and why. to each their own.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd like some new wankbank material LW... Is that inappropriate?


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 23, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> First I don't have to prove anything to you and second, this was between me and little wing. My pics aren't blurry or dark. Instead of trying to start something here teach your wife proper form. Also Instead of winning contest for your wife have her try it her self....
> 
> 
> Don't quit before the pain hits!!



lol at the wife bash because i think you should post real pics before talking about a veteran of the board with many pics needing to post


it aint personal and who knows anything about your form? cant see shit in your vids...wifes obviously works for her...she doesnt even give a shit


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what do you do for work to be so busy?



sorry i missed this. do daycare but took time off to tear down a garage by myself so i can get sunshine in my yard and have more space. the garage was a very old wreck anyway.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 23, 2012)

yikes
babies


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 23, 2012)

staying as active as i can as many hours a day as i can. must be working because even serious crunch sessions aren't leaving me with as much pain as they would have at one time. i have gotten more done this past few weeks than i did all summer. the Pyro RX is good stuff. mild but effective. 

i should have called this journal confessions of a fat girl... i buy tops that are impossible to button because they are cute and dropping weight is always on the to do list. the gaps are closing. need to buy a tape measure to keep better track.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 24, 2012)

After all the BS about posting pictures I guess I'll post one for you...enjoy.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2012)

awwwww. what a face.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2012)

i started painting my entire apt and indoor porch months ago by brush... i like the finish better than w roller. got some swollen glands under my arm and my dr said to lay off it a while. well lumps went away and i'm back painting.... i tried out some teals but ehhhh... going back to white which means 3 damned coats in every room. good exercise for the tatas.  

noticing a little heartburn if i don't eat with or around taking the Pyro RX.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2012)

bone weary tired today so i'm taking a rest day. got out of bed really late and already feel like crawling back in. last couple weeks catching up with me.


----------



## Z82 (Nov 26, 2012)

Subd


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 27, 2012)

Pyro RX will absofuckinglutely turn a no energy day into a get shit done day. The music helps but I was dragging ass this morning and now I am sooo not. Good stuff. 

For years I have lost my give a shit about being in shape. Trying very hard to get my give a shit back. Sergio and I have been an on again off again item going on our 9th year. I bought a lot of sexy clothes in that time. Maybe I should take some fat ass pics in them to shock myself back into catching the fire. Nothing like a hippo in a thong to make reality hit home.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 27, 2012)

hmmmm. my weight is down 6 more pounds. i didn't expect that.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 27, 2012)

Get it girl!! I'm loving the pyro too!!


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 3, 2012)

slowwwwwww n steady. trading all the bad habits for good ones. camera is on it's way home. not giving up... i keep thinking of something i read recently. 

you don't get what you wish for ~ you get what you work for.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuJ2L7ckP2s

some music just makes me work it harder.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2012)

Mystery Gang Dobban a sz?v - YouTube

it's one of those days...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2012)

Mystery Gang Rockabilly Trio - Woodoo Doll - YouTube


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2016)

Little Wing said:


> 3 wolves journal entry....
> 
> this morning when i took my Pyro Rx an aura of light surrounded my entire body. i had a sudden desire to go buy more weights so i slipped on my nike's and ran all the way to sears. by the time i got there 24 men and two lesbians were running along behind me trying to keep up and offering me their credit cards. i purchased two 255 pound sets. the pale little not big at the counter dropped his jaw open in amazement as i hefted them onto my shoulders and walked toward the exit. his coworkers laughed nervously and pointed at his erection. it's took me 1.4 minutes longer to run home carrying the weight sets. i'm typing this with my toes while earning $500 an hour streaming a vid of that to my foot fetish site. of course they can only see my lovely feet and not that i'm multi tasking and curling 85 lb dumbbells whilst i type.



lol. i forgot half the shit I posted here.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 15, 2016)

Little Wing said:


> lol. i forgot half the shit I posted here.



Miss those days lol!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

Lol.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Mystery Gang Dobban a sz?v - YouTube
> 
> it's one of those days...



Some of you will remember my daughter, SYN on here.... she makes up lyrics for these songs. She said this one says Rice makes a Jew get cancer.... we can do lines, Joe's got dimes something something something HIV.  I can't stop hearing that now.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Some of you will remember my daughter, SYN on here.... she makes up lyrics for these songs. She said this one says Rice makes a Jew get cancer.... we can do lines, Joe's got dimes something something something HIV.  I can't stop hearing that now.



HIV is why this place is dead


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> HIV is why this place is dead
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



lmfao I was wondering.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 19, 2021)

Oy. I'm old as fuck now and just lost 50 pounds doing keto. Having a very hard time with giving up the carbs are the devil mentality and switching to eating for bodybuilding. Trying to ad more carbs and literally feel like sedated shit from it. I bought some steel cut oats and tiny sweet potatoes but am scared to gain back everything I lost.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 19, 2021)

Little Wing said:


> Oy. I'm old as fuck now and just lost 50 pounds doing keto. Having a very hard time with giving up the "carbs are the devil" mentality and switching to eating for bodybuilding. Trying to add more carbs and literally feel like sedated shit from it. I bought some steel-cut oats and tiny sweet potatoes but I'm scared to gain back everything I lost.



Spidey sensing a budding eating disorder. I'm experiencing some hair loss maybe from keto but when faced with carbs slowing my weight loss I'm wondering how much I really need hair. So, not good.

The plan is to hit the weights hard enough so I get the results I did before of my pant sizes changing while my weight barely budged. And relearn that it's a better way to bodysculpt while slowwwwly adding those carbs.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 19, 2021)

The timed edit thing already has me going "OH MY CUNT FUCKING SHIT!!! lol. What is the purpose of that again? I have to edit everything.


----------

